# Separating cream



## DittoRW (Feb 27, 2009)

It has been a while since I have been on this forum, and I did do a search but can anybody tell me how to separate cream from a Nigerian Dwarf without a separator. It has a high fat content but I am wanting to make butter. (how did they do it years ago)
Thanks


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Put it in the fridge for 3-5 days and let it rise. Then skim.


----------

